# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Breathing

## UndercoverAngel

Has anyone ever been aware or been told that they hold their breath? 

I do this a lot, but I am not aware that I am doing it. If I have to get blood work, the phlebotomist will say, you need to breathe, and I realize I was holding my breath. The family doctor will say "okay get up on the table", but then say, your not breathing. Apparently, just thinking about something that can cause the littlest bit of anxiety, I will hold my breath. My therapist will say, your not breathing. Now I am wondering just how much I do it, and it is not pointed out, or when I am alone. I want to work on it, but I do not even realize when I am doin it. I have never dropped over, so I do start breathing again, I just do not know how to realize I am doing it, or gonna do it, so I can try not to. Anyone else do this? Thanks.

----------


## L

I often have to remind myself to breath when anxious, or before going into an anxiety provoking situation. I guess its being aware that your going into a place that will cause anxiety. Good, mindful breathing can help with other symptoms of anxiety x

----------


## UndercoverAngel

> I often have to remind myself to breath when anxious, or before going into an anxiety provoking situation. I guess its being aware that your going into a place that will cause anxiety. Good, mindful breathing can help with other symptoms of anxiety x



Thank you, I will be sure to keep that in mind.  :thanks:

----------


## stuck1nhead

As I get I worried that I find myself holding my breath. During an anxiety attack I pant  like I just ran mile

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

